# Snowboard camps for old farts?



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I got a late start at this but now I'm in my fifth season. I don't suck anymore but I'm not improving much only riding 15-20 days per season in the Mid-Atlantic. I'm finally getting carves dialed in, I can ride our double blacks and I've been out west a few times and can ride blacks and even some ungroomed/off-piste stuff on real mountains but I have major holes in my skill set (speed on steeps, switch riding, trees). I can't jump at all. I try to practice little decrepit ollies on mellow greens and blues.

I don't have any park aspirations but instead I'd like to be a fluid, agile rider able to make fun stuff happen based on the natural features of a run's terrain. And I'd like to be able to rip the steep and deep, but we never get any pow out here on the Ice Coast. I want to eventually travel to Japan and maybe Baldface (literal before I die bucket list item) but I need pow experience.

I've thought about taking some lessons on the local hills, but those seem focused on the beginner stage. Since lessons aren't cheap, I'd like a solid ROI.

I could ride with folks, but I don't have anyone to ride with except my lady, who has heroically progressed from a total scared n00b to a competent beginner (after abandoning a significant skiing background) and has attacked some stuff that's gnarly for her, I just want to ride harder than she is comfortable.

The last time I really pushed myself and ripped, I was trying to keep up with an expert skiier at Mt. Bachelor. Didn't get any tutelage out of that, it just pushed me to not have to make him and another bud wait for me at the lift after every lap.

So what do I do? Try to add on some lessons the next time I can head west? ($$$$) Or book a trip that's strictly instructional? Or just meet up with a couple of you guys the next time I travel and pay you in beer at the end of the day for help with my technique.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowboard Gramps...you are what you ride. Move to a hill that is what you want to do. Otherwise think about dirt bagging it for a season or at least a month or 6 weeks at that hill and ride everyday.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Book a trip that's strictly instructional.

A friend of mine has booked trips to Whistler for several years for a week of instruction.
Instead of booking a trip for pleasure riding only, get instruction from professionals at the same time.
My friend has done Treeline camps at Whistler, but I think there are others.

Btw, he is a CASI-certified snowboard instructor (Level 2 and Park 1) and he is in his 50s.
If he finds a benefit in these camps, I am sure you would.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you pick big steeper mountains they will likely have freeride specific instruction. 

Pro ride in whistler comes to mind. They have a 5 day class


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They have a steep/deep class at Jackson too. Whatever it is go to as steep a mountain as possible to alter your perspective on slope angle. 

If you have only riden 30 degree slopes then 40 seems crazy steep. If you have ridden 45 degree slopes then 40 is heaven on a pow day.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm just gonna throw this out there as someone who is younger and is way too poor to ever even consider lessons... or traveling around to other mountains.

I think a lot can be said for getting better at something by just doing it a LOT. 15-20 days doesn't really sound like that much spread out over an entire season. I'm already at 32 days (3 hrs plus each) in this season, and feel like there's been no substitute for the improvement I've made other than just being on the mountain whenever I possibly can. I do this because I'm utterly addicted to snowboarding.

In fact, the only reason I'm not snowboarding right NOW is that all the resorts are closed today due to it being -20 F everywhere with no inversions, LOL.

I can't say anything about what difference different mountains or terrain makes, though. I've not explored the world, like, at all. I've only ever snowboarded at two local resorts where I live. Never anywhere else. Maybe there are horizon-widening horizons to be experienced...?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Powder ?is not that to much of a step up but you'll require the right board for the conditions . You need speed in the soft stuff as the powder is like a big brake on your momentum. You're always on the backfoot in powder as opposed to on the front with groomed. I've been to Hokkaido for a number of years now and you'll 100% need a freeride type of board that can do both powder and piste unless you want to target specific back country only riding. There is heaps of snow??? here but sometimes you'll have days of none. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with trying to keep up with expert skiers, whether blasting groomers or dropping steeps.

As noted, its also not about just riding powder, fluffy powder is easy once you learn about line choice and you have the right board for the conditions.

However riding steeps in less than than ideal powder is a different beast...and at times also involves line choice as a matter of survival.

Some freestyle lessons will also help your freeriding on the natty.

The past few days and next few at Bakes would have been a grand time to get acquainted with what you want. But you would not have found anyone here to instruct you and your only hope would have been old school "Gramps put on your diaper and try to keep up".

Come out to baker and ride some steeps and natty for a couple of weeks and go home ruined >


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Snowboard Gramps...you are what you ride. Move to a hill that is what you want to do.


The balls to the wall option. Can't say I haven't considered it but not in the realm of reality for a 40-something to uproot my whole life to shred every day. I have brainstormed on how to do it for a range of a month to a full season. :chin:



SnowDragon said:


> Book a trip that's strictly instructional.
> A friend of mine has booked trips to Whistler for several years for a week of instruction.
> Btw, he is a CASI-certified snowboard instructor (Level 2 and Park 1) and he is in his 50s.
> If he finds a benefit in these camps, I am sure you would.


Will make this the top goal for next season. For this season, I'll just keep chasing as many days as I can and work on stuff on my own.



Craig51 said:


> You'll 100% need a freeride type of board that can do both powder and piste unless you want to target specific back country only riding.


I copped one from timmytard back in '15 when I took my big Chile trip, which ended up a corn harvest in spring conditions. Only got two days on it (pow at Solitude) since the fluffy stuff been scarce out east.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Come out to baker and ride some steeps and natty for a couple of weeks and go home ruined >


This is another worthy goal to prioritize.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

rpadc said:


> The balls to the wall option. Can't say I haven't considered it but not in the realm of reality for a 40-something to uproot my whole life to shred every day. I have brainstormed on how to do it for a range of a month to a full season. :chin:
> 
> .


I did it at 34. my family all snowboards too. My daughter(step daughter) wanted to finish highschool so we left her behind for college when she graduated high school and homeschooled my son. Moved to vail from tx for 5 seasons slopeside and now live in Bend, this is oir 3rd season in bend. He is travelling and the snow has been meh so i am actually working right now until early march. I have been taking the whole winter off though, i was off until last week since november.. 

Priorities... 

We may move on to other aspects of life but i got to the snowboarding level i want to be at and will still always ride 50+ days a season. I didnt start snowboarding until 30, no lessons. We decided to just go all in with the learning curve though. Having 150 day seasons really boosts it up.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Argo said:


> Having 150 day seasons really boosts it up.


That's a lifetime for some...probably quite a few actually.


----------



## mmurphy3333 (Aug 20, 2017)

rpadc said:


> I got a late start at this but now I'm in my fifth season. I don't suck anymore but I'm not improving much only riding 15-20 days per season in the Mid-Atlantic. I'm finally getting carves dialed in, I can ride our double blacks and I've been out west a few times and can ride blacks and even some ungroomed/off-piste stuff on real mountains but I have major holes in my skill set (speed on steeps, switch riding, trees). I can't jump at all. I try to practice little decrepit ollies on mellow greens and blues.
> 
> I don't have any park aspirations but instead I'd like to be a fluid, agile rider able to make fun stuff happen based on the natural features of a run's terrain. And I'd like to be able to rip the steep and deep, but we never get any pow out here on the Ice Coast. I want to eventually travel to Japan and maybe Baldface (literal before I die bucket list item) but I need pow experience.
> 
> ...



Hey Man, 53, 7th season, from MD as well. I went to Keystone last year and took 3 days of lessons...upped my game considerably. Go West young man...and get some lessons and experience...old guys rip too!


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

Sounds like we are basically in the same boat (though I'm feeling I started later and, 3 yrs in, am a bit behind you in ability). I'm also in a non-mountain state (MN), and probably will forever get one mountain trip in per year (this year is Vail for 4 days in Feb.). I haven't really hit a plateau yet. My carving and turning still improve each time out. In MN, I can hit any run with a fair-degree of confidence--Lutsen has one or two, that when icy, can be trouble. 

The way you describe how you want to ride also aligns for me. I'd like to be super comfortable doing relatively tame "tricks" while cruising. My son and I occasionally watch those snowboardprocamp vids, there's a guy on some who is just so at ease (TJ something?). Little 180s and butters here and there, it just looks so fun.

One of my goals this year is get the switch side of things way improved, MN vertical won't prevent that!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

have your lady switch back to skis and try to keep up.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

mmurphy3333 said:


> Hey Man, 53, 7th season, from MD as well. I went to Keystone last year and took 3 days of lessons...upped my game considerably. Go West young man...and get some lessons and experience...old guys rip too!














comfortstarr said:


> My son and I occasionally watch those snowboardprocamp vids, there's a guy on some who is just so at ease (TJ something?). Little 180s and butters here and there, it just looks so fun. One of my goals this year is get the switch side of things way improved, MN vertical won't prevent that!


Even on gentle, cruisy runs there are always skills to practice. Switch, side hits, ollies, presses. I watch SnowboardProCamp too. Helped me not suck early on. I definitely want to be able to easy style it like that and develop some old dood flavor. But then I watch Bryan Iguchi vids where he's ripping huge lines in waist deep pow in the backcountry and I get too stoked. Doesn't hurt that his grey beard makes me think there's hope for me too.



jae said:


> have your lady switch back to skis and try to keep up.


Bruh, she's so hard-headed. I keep trying to convince her how cool it is to be bilingual between 1 or 2 planks but she's insistent on abandoning her skiing roots, despite the advantages of not getting stuck on flats and cat tracks. Early on, we would divide our trips. She'd ski for 2 days and snowboard for one but now she insists on only snowboarding. Having her own quiver now probably contributes to that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Really come down to Baker...fuck I started at 44 and now closing in fast on 60...had never been on skis, stake or board. I got shit for style...but have big fun. Tell your Mrs. that all the cool kids ski, ride and DH bike...and its just a matter of what tool works best for the conditions and weather. Since ur coming to Van...come down to baker and get schooled.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> fuck I started at 44 and now closing in fast on 60.


This gives me hope for the future.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rpadc said:


> This gives me hope for the future.


Yo I'm yer shining star...rotarded, old fart poster child...feel'n da luv 0 :x :grin:


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

Something like this would probably be fun: Winter Park Steep and Deep Camp. It isn't clear from the website, but it starts on March 10th. I think they only do it once a year.

Hardly costs more than two full-day group lessons at WP and you get snowmobile access to the best part of the mountain (it isn't exactly lift-accessible so normally you can only get about 3 runs at most there per day). I'm going to do it next time I get a season pass that includes WP.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Pointy Deity said:


> Something like this would probably be fun: Winter Park Steep and Deep Camp. It isn't clear from the website, but it starts on March 10th. I think they only do it once a year.
> 
> Hardly costs more than two full-day group lessons at WP and you get snowmobile access to the best part of the mountain (it isn't exactly lift-accessible so normally you can only get about 3 runs at most there per day). I'm going to do it next time I get a season pass that includes WP.


Holy carp...you could pay me $25/hr, buy me Baker's finest chill bowl for lunch and beers...u'd definitely get the old farts camp experience. > 

Perhaps @chomps1211 and @SteepNDeep will vouch for me.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Holy carp...you could pay me $25/hr, buy me Baker's finest chill bowl for lunch and beers...u'd definitely get the old farts camp experience. >
> 
> Perhaps @chomps1211 and @SteepNDeep will vouch for me.


What are your qualifications?
Certifications?
Professional experience?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowDragon said:


> What are your qualifications?
> Certifications?
> Professional experience?


Beer 

Snowboarding 

65 years old

Good to go

I have seen far less well trained instructors teaching out there. I hate getting an instructor that cant keep up around the mountain.


----------



## Barry Robin (Jan 24, 2018)

*It's all about what turns you on.*

What you're talking about is *progression*. Improving your style, ability and confidence to a level that *you're* happy with. We have no idea how old you are and what your situation is so advice is kinda hard. I'm 59, grew up by the water, started skateboarding in 66 and surfing in 71. Started skiing late. in 77 got some cheap skiis and started going up to Snow Summit and Mammoth. Son was born in 89 and he skied till 94 and we both switched to snowboards. Son started doing USASA as a Menhuni and stayed till mens. All that time I was immersed in advanced riding/surfing and skating. My riding now is better than it's ever been! I recommend that you set specific goals for yourself and work hard. My technique is addition and subtraction from my tool kit. I won't allow myself to loose ANY tools. I think riding park features will help you improve your riding because they're static and you can keep trying and when you finally nail a feature with confidence you stick it in your tool bag and keep it there. Hiking features helps! especially where you live. Big difference hiking at 10k compared to 6k. Mastering even the simplest of park features will go along way with your confidence when you're in the trees or steeps or rocks. Force yourself to ride switch when you cruise down groomers. Camps? They're fun. Did Windells & Camp of Champions. They'll help a bit but mainly they're a great time to party with a bunch of strangers. Ride a skateboard! Main thing is set little goals and achieve them. Have fun and stretch!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

IF you have the cash

SASS Global Travel | Ski/Ride/Surf Guides | Summer Ski & Snowboard Camps | Action Sports Travel


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Holy carp...you could pay me $25/hr, buy me Baker's finest chill bowl for lunch and beers...u'd definitely get the old farts camp experience. >
> 
> Perhaps @chomps1211 and @SteepNDeep will vouch for me.


 @wrathfuldeity I'm telling you man... You should be a part time guide at Baker. Lunch and beers would be an absolute steal! Perhaps if we get enough of you old guys doing it, we could have guides at every mountain in North America....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SteepNDeep said:


> @wrathfuldeity I'm telling you man... You should be a part time guide at Baker. Lunch and beers would be an absolute steal! Perhaps if we get enough of you old guys doing it, we could have guides at every mountain in North America....


haha...then I'd have to stop for lunch and would have to cut out the "almost dying" part of the guided holyland tour.


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Holy carp...you could pay me $25/hr, buy me Baker's finest chill bowl for lunch and beers...u'd definitely get the old farts camp experience. >
> 
> Perhaps @chomps1211 and @SteepNDeep will vouch for me.


Well sure, but will you carry me up to the hike-to terrain ?


----------



## mmurphy3333 (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm coming out to Seattle to see the PNW for the first time...maybe us old farts can meet up? I'm coming March 14-21st...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I thought about this too. I am 32 but I hangout mostly with teenagers and sometimes kids. They don't believe I am 32 though and wanted me to proof them by buying them beer.:grin:


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...Come out to baker and ride some steeps and natty for a couple of weeks and go home ruined >


Do you take rent payment in beer and Geritol? >


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

offthewallds said:


> Do you take rent payment in beer and Geritol? >


Sure...but Mrs W would require a home swap in Haleiwa, Hawaii...she loves Northshore like I love Baker.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

Yea..... can't do Hawaii. What about a scenic trip to Mobile, AL?


----------

